# Lowes/Veterans



## ksk

I have been told that Lowes gives ALL veterans 10% discount on all purchases.One has to show proof that they served.Anyone know if this is true.Thanks..


----------



## GOT EM'

http://paycheck-chronicles.military...ilitary-discount-now-available-all-year-long/


----------



## RogerB

yup, just like the link says. I saved a TON when we remodeled last year on supplies and products I needed. not to mention saving 10 percent on appliances when they're on sale - it's a good deal.


----------



## ksk

I read the web site and still a little confused.I spent four years in [68-72] and have my military ID given me at discharge and my DD214.The way I read it,I would only qualify on Memorial Day,4th of July and Veterans Day.Am I wrong? Thanks guys..


----------



## fishing_migo

That is correct. Home Depot will also give 10% discount. I have bought several appliances there. They have even accepted my wife's military ID.


----------



## Viking48

Yep - both will give the discount. First papers I found were transfer papers from my guard unit to Ft. Knox for training and they've always accepted those.


----------



## Don Smith

Lowes has changed their policy and will no longer accept a dd214 as proof. You must have an ID card. According to the mgr at Lowes, too many scumdogs were copying dd214's and adding their name.


----------



## Littlebeer

Then the policy should not be called a veterans discount. It should be called a retiree or active duty discount. For those of us that put in time but did not retire, the discount does not apply. The DD form 214 is our only proof that we were ever in the service.

Nice going Lowes.


----------



## GOT EM'

Littlebeer said:


> Then the policy should not be called a veterans discount. It should be called a retiree or active duty discount. For those of us that put in time but did not retire, the discount does not apply. The DD form 214 is our only proof that we were ever in the service.
> 
> Nice going Lowes.


X2


----------



## speckle-catcher

Littlebeer said:


> Then the policy should not be called a veterans discount. It should be called a retiree or active duty discount. For those of us that put in time but did not retire, the discount does not apply. The DD form 214 is our only proof that we were ever in the service.
> 
> Nice going Lowes.


I put in the time, but did not retire from the Army.

I have a card from the VA hospital. I have never been refused the discount.


----------



## ksk

Littlebeer said:


> Then the policy should not be called a veterans discount. It should be called a retiree or active duty discount. For those of us that put in time but did not retire, the discount does not apply. The DD form 214 is our only proof that we were ever in the service.
> 
> Nice going Lowes.


If I took off my shirt and showed them entrance and exit scars,would that work? lol


----------



## Littlebeer

ksk said:


> If I took off my shirt and showed them entrance and exit scars,would that work? lol


:texasflagIt'll get you a beer for sure!:cheers:


----------



## palapesca

Bass Pro also has military discounts


----------



## V-Bottom

true, and so does HD


----------



## State_Vet

home depot uasually gives it to me when i ask without showing proof, i can show my VA cards if asked though.


----------



## Troutman123

*Joined VFW*

Lowes has paid my dues many times over just show VFW card just bought ne fridge with sale and military discount 2,550 walked out writing 1,125 check & I thank them everytime I shop there


----------



## w_r_ranch

For those in smaller towns, McCoy's also gives us a discount.


----------



## Range Coach

w_r_ranch said:


> For those in smaller towns, McCoy's also gives us a discount.


Yep. All I had to do was show the cashier the dog tag that I keep on my key ring....gotta love small towns.


----------



## Littlebeer

Showed Home Depot my DD form 214 proving 14 years of service the other day and they said it was only good on memorial day..

I told them they could keep all the stuff and went to Lowes across the street. Lowes accepted the DD 214 and gave 10% off on the spot no questions asked. 

Lowes it is from here on out!

Home Depot will never miss my money but I feel a whole lot better knowing that the informed few on this site will benefit by supporting the company that supports them. 

Hey Mont! Can you get Lowes on as a sponsor??? Let me know what I can do to help make that a reality!


----------



## speckle-catcher

you simply had a cashier that doesn't know policy.

I called and ordered some things from Home Depot Online this weekend (items not available in store...online only) and they gave me the military discount over the phone.

never had a problem in the store either...in fact it was HD that started the year-round Veteran's discount if I remember correctly. Lowe's copied them.


----------



## wacky-worm

Just making sure everyone knows you can take your DD214 to the drivers lisence office and they will put a veterns designation on your drivers lisence. it cost $10 to have done but is suposed to be accepted in Texas in place of your DD214. I did it a couple of months ago. Haven't used it yet though.


----------



## CKJSN

Thanks for the info. Ill check this out.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craftkr

wacky-worm said:


> Just making sure everyone knows you can take your DD214 to the drivers lisence office and they will put a veterns designation on your drivers lisence. it cost $10 to have done but is suposed to be accepted in Texas in place of your DD214. I did it a couple of months ago. Haven't used it yet though.


Glad you mentioned this, I'll have to get this done. I'm sitting here thinking of the amount of money I could have saved from Lowes over the past year.... Awesome!

Link to verify, or if anyone needs any details. Thanks Wacky Worm!

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/DriverLicense/vetServices.htm


----------



## ksk

Renewed my licence last week and took my DD214 with me.Guy said it cost nothing to have Veteran put on your licence if you were renewing.Got new licence today and has Veteran on it.I will be using it at Lowes next week.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yep, no cost at renewal time.


----------



## george.maness86

I frequent HD because they have the discount. It isnt much but everything helps. I dont have a military ID anymore but do have a VA ID that states service connected. As long as your VA ID says service connected you are good with that.


----------



## dlbpjb

Thanks for the heads up, I just spent 1K at Lowes on new cabinets, will ask when I go back in. Every lil bit helps.


----------



## 98aggie77566

w_r_ranch said:


> For those in smaller towns, McCoy's also gives us a discount.


Interesting.....my father in law retired from the Navy, and McCoys in Brazoria doesnt give military discounts.

Chaps my butt....becuase when he needs a lot of lumber, we end up at Lowes loading it ourselves on the cart, unloading off the cart, multiple trips to save the 10% discount at Lowes.

Much prefer McCoys....wish my local one would offer the 10%.


----------



## V-Bottom

You HAVE TO SHOW a pictured ID to get your discout....new policy months ago..


----------



## ksk

Saved $6.56 at Home Depot yesterday.The lady asked for my paper work and I showed her my drivers license.She said I was the first to show her a license with Veteran on it.A older guy[lol] in line heard us talking about it and I explained how to get it.He had never heard of it.


----------



## fisherman jim

Yes, Lowe's and Home Depot both give a 10% discount to veterans. I use it all the time!


----------



## ksk

*Lowes/Home Depot*

Here in Missouri City,Lowes and Home Depot give 20% discounts!


----------



## Bradbiggs2012

I use my retired id and works everytime


----------



## MarkDiaz

*Home Depot*

Thanks for the original post. I figured even having the Veteran on my DL would maybe help the COP on my side of the fence if he was thinking about giving me a warning (cus I'm such a nice guy that is aways in a hurry). But, I went to DMV, paid my 11 bucks, waited on the mail, then went to Home Depot and picked out our new patio furniture. After she rang it up, I asked if they honored the Veteran discount. She called the Mgr. over, he looked at me DL, said "Sir, thanks for your service!" saved me 43 dollars just like that. My wife gave me the big Ole, :biggrin: Then I realized I just messed up... Washing machine, Remodel jobs, Etc...  I tried lowes and same thing. Ohh Rah!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ksk said:


> Here in Missouri City,Lowes and Home Depot give 20% discounts!


Hey ksk is this really true?


----------



## ksk

*Discount*



Fish&Chips said:


> Hey ksk is this really true?


I have not been to Lowes in a while [6 months] and they did.I have been shopping at Home Depot and have got a 10% at times and 20% at other times? It almost seems who the cashier is and if your in the main store or outside where the plants/shrubs are.Several months ago I checked on buyng a couple of comodes and they [Home Depot] said they would give a 20% [I never got around to that project].


----------



## wacky-worm

I went to HD in Baytown yesterday and was told there has been a policy change. The discount now is for active military, retired and disabled veterans. I guess that leaves us one termers out. Oh well, i'm grateful for the discounts I did get, and think the active military, lifers and disabled vets should get 20%.


----------



## Calmday

george.maness86 said:


> I frequent HD because they have the discount. It isnt much but everything helps. I dont have a military ID anymore but do have a VA ID that states service connected. As long as your VA ID says service connected you are good with that.


You don't need to be service connected. You just need to have a VA ID card.


----------



## Littlebeer

Just wanted to give an update. I got the veteran designation on my DL and now Lowes and Home Depot both honor the 10% discount every time. No hassle at all. Please, if you've had problems in the past, get the veteran designation on your DL.

It's worth every penny!


----------



## Woreout

I have used my VA card many times at both Lowes and HD. Last week, HD had a freezer with 10% off. When I went to check out, all they would take was the 10%, no VA discount. Left it sitting at the checkout counter. Things may be different at different stores.


----------

